# Monthly Retention Bonus?



## sherryk1968 (Jun 5, 2015)

So if a job posting lists that it offers a monthly retention bonus does that mean that the job sucks and they can't keep people?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't think you can assume that.  In my experience, jobs 'suck' when the wrong person with a poor attitude is employed.  As in all things in life...it is what you make of it.  

Many organizations are considering retention bonuses during this time of transition into ICD-10 to keep coders from leaving.  Hiring, training, mentoring, and processing new employees for ICD-10 and coding in general,  is expensive and time consuming, and the cost of coder turnaround can double the organization's salary expense over a year's time.  So it's cheaper to provide a retention bonus to avoid those costs and encourage longevity.  It may have nothing to do with the job duties.


----------



## sherryk1968 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, I wasn't even thinking about the transition. Was just thinking that they may have a high turnover rate.


----------



## mm3400 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks ladies for the question and answer! I am a newbie trying to get her first entry-level job and it is very hard with no experience in healthcare. Maybe I will have a better chance the closer we get to October 1st.


----------



## cmc6515@msn.com (Jun 15, 2015)

That's what I'm hoping for also.  When I first started my CPC course I said to myself "What did I get myself into?"  Then I took the ICD 10 course and oh my what a difference.  I like ICD 10 so much more then the ICD 9.  I understand it better and it's easier to come up with the exact code that you need.  Now as long as the documentation is there I'm ready to play.


----------

